# pyTiVo and Folders?



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

I just had a quick about pyTiVo and Folders

I just found out today that pyTiVo will transfer my iTunes Plus music videos to my S3, where as TiVo Desktop tells me they are not compatible.

The issue is, They are all in my now playing list. Is there anyway to place them all in a folder called Music Videos inside the now playing list with pyTiVo?

Thanks


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7555181#post7555181


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you=)


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

One more quick question, using the push method is it possible to push them on like a rss feed in their native h.264 format rather then transcoding to my s3?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> One more quick question, using the push method is it possible to push them on like a rss feed in their native h.264 format rather then transcoding to my s3?


If they conforms to these compatible video specifications: http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility


----------



## Lannister80 (Oct 6, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> If they conforms to these compatible video specifications: http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility


Is there an easy way to take the H264 video out of an MKV container and put it in an MP4 container without re-encoding? Maybe using Handbrake?

I have a ton of hi-def content in MKV files and would love to push them natively to my HD TivO.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Lannister80 said:


> Is there an easy way to take the H264 video out of an MKV container and put it in an MP4 container without re-encoding? Maybe using Handbrake?
> 
> I have a ton of hi-def content in MKV files and would love to push them natively to my HD TivO.


You can get the required tools listed in this post (eac3to and mp4creator are required, mkvextract is NOT needed any longer), and use the batch file from this post.

What will happen: The batch will use eac3to to determine the correct audio and video track, and extract them to two new files. If the audio is not compliant ac3, eac3to will also convert it bring it into specifications, even if it is DTS. Next, mp4creator will re-mux (combine) the two files into an mp4 file that pyTivo will push natively. The easiest way to use the batch is to create a shortcut to it, then drag your .mkv file(s) onto the shortcut. There is a short, one-time setup step that will execute the first time you use the batch.

Other folks have had better luck with audio/video synchronization using mp4box and the batch file found in this post. I've always (except once ) had luck with mp4creator.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Is there a guide put together all in one place how to put a push together? I'm a little confused on how to set this up.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> Is there a guide put together all in one place how to put a push together? I'm a little confused on how to set this up.


I'm with you on this one. Once you get past using a TiVo as a simple DVR, there are so many alternatives involved in getting programs to and from the box. Pull, push, stream, copy, transcode, blah, blah, blah. It's hard to keep it all straight.

I'm far too lazy (and inexperienced) to do some sort of guide/FAQ. Apparently everyone else is also. Look at the stickys in this forum. Only two of them, and one hasn't had a comment in 5 months.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

LoREvanescence said:


> Is there a guide put together all in one place how to put a push together? I'm a little confused on how to set this up.


There is a lot of information here but the task is not so bad.

You need pyTivo set up and running.
You need an mp4 file put together correctly.

pytivo will push the mp4 file to your tivo as is. Orangeboy told you how to convert you mkv to an mp4 properly formated for tivo. WMCBrine has written how to install pyTivo several times here, not all that hard its just not a windows specific program, it runs on many platforms so follow the steps to install. You should be pushing an mp4 in less than an hour if you follow along.

There are many options to all of this. Ignore most of them until you use it once. Then see what works best for you.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

jcthorne said:


> There is a lot of information here but the task is not so bad.
> 
> You need pyTivo set up and running.
> You need an mp4 file put together correctly.
> ...


I am stuck with the following errors when trying to do an auto push from the program from that thread.


```
checking file: C:\Users\Public\Videos\Paramore\Use Somebody.mp4
pushing file: C:\Users\Public\Videos\Paramore\Use Somebody.mp4
http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=Paramore&File=/Use+Somebody.mp4&tsn=Tivo
Connection failed: http://localhost:9032/TiVoConnect?Command=Push&Container=Paramore&File=/Use+Somebody.mp4&tsn=Tivo
java.net.SocketTimeoutException: Read timed out
```
Anyone have any idea what I have set up wrong or what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

LoREvanescence said:


> I am stuck with the following errors when trying to do an auto push from the program from that thread.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Is pyTivo up and running?
Can you get to here: http://localhost:9032/


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> Is pyTivo up and running?
> Can you get to here: http://localhost:9032/


Yes it is, and that brings up the config page ok.

I can also go to the bottom of my NPL and see my share there and transfer videos over.

I am testing a folder with youtube mp4 files I saved with keepvid.com so I know they should be compatible mp4 files. I want to see if they work before i try the ituens ones.

When I manually go to the share and transfer a youtube .mp4 file it transfers quick and I don't see any services on my computer use a ton a cpu ussage.

When I transfer the same video with tivo desktop, it takes 8 times longer and the transcoding server uses 90% of my CPU usage.

So, I figured, hey, maybe pytivo transferred in native form, but when I go to more info, it says Transcoded = Yes.

So, does that mean it was transcoded to mpeg2?

One of these videos plays weird, a viewed it in the youtube app on my tivo, and I got no video, just audio, and it froze my tivo up when it ended. That same video transfered with pytivo causes a lot of lag before it plays, but then plays fine. I also get a quick screen cut out like the tv is doing a resolution change when I am set to 720p fixed.

The tivo desktop transferred version plays without issue.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, I just found out It was not working for me because I was using an old version of pytivo.

However, I can't get the new version of pytivo to work at all. When ever I follow the instructions to upgrade to the Latest Wmcbrine Git Snapshot I am left with pytivo not working.

In firefox when trying to access the pytivo configuration I get the following error page:

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:9032.

Anyone have any ideas?

Edit: I did a complete uninstall of pytivo, then the upgrade again and it's working

Edit: Well, pytivo is running, but I still can't push. Still times out every time=\

Edit: If I try to push from the web interface, I get this error:

'NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace'

Traceback (most recent call last):
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\video.py", line 413, in Push
tvrating = file_info['tvRating'])
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 84, in pushVideo
offer_id, content_id = self.__bodyOfferModify(data)
File "C:\Program Files\pyTivo\mind.py", line 200, in __bodyOfferModify
content_id = offer_id.replace('of','ct')
AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace'


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

LoREvanescence said:


> Well, I just found out It was not working for me because I was using an old version of pytivo.
> 
> However, I can't get the new version of pytivo to work at all. When ever I follow the instructions to upgrade to the Latest Wmcbrine Git Snapshot I am left with pytivo not working.
> 
> ...


Are you certain you set the tivo_username and tivo_password settings properly in your pyTivo.conf's Server section? These should match your Tivo.com account. Also, if your tivo_username contains a + in it, I think it won't work (though wmcbrine may have fixed this recently, my memory is fuzzy.)


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Rdian06 said:


> Are you certain you set the tivo_username and tivo_password settings properly in your pyTivo.conf's Server section? These should match your Tivo.com account. Also, if your tivo_username contains a + in it, I think it won't work (though wmcbrine may have fixed this recently, my memory is fuzzy.)


I just double and tripple checked my user name and password as well as MAK. Everything is correct. I have no + in my username.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm suddenly having the exact same issue?!

The weird part is... it pushed 7 out of 11 files successfully. When I noticed it stopped after 7, I tried to re-push one of the files and now I'm getting this error ('NoneType' object has no attribute 'replace').

I checked my login/password stuff and it looks correct. I went to tivo.com to verify, and I noticed that I can't get to "My Account" settings. The TiVo website says it's "Down for Maintenance".
Could that be the reason we are getting errors? Because TiVo.com can't validate our login/password right now?

I'll try again later and see what happens.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You need to upgrade to latest releases of wmcbrine's pyTivo, such as this one:
http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git/snapshot/03c9b9191e323191b611e41cea368eeb070b3a67.zip

There is sometimes an issue with responses from TiVo's mind.tivo.com server which need to be worked around, and the workaround is in the newer code.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, cool... thanks moyekj! I'm going to go get the latest version tonight as soon as I get home!

In the mean time... I just tried my pushes again and they worked! I was actually just trying it so I could copy/paste the exact error message.


As soon as I noticed that it worked, I went to "My Account" on TiVo.com and that is ALSO working now.

Can the new version really get a push to work if mind.tivo.com is down? Or is it just a workaround if mind.tivo.com is SLOW?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Sometimes a query to mind.tivo.com does not return a valid registered PC name even when server is up and running normally, so latest code will re-register PC when that happens to work around the issue.


----------

